# Looking for "crooked" playhouse plans.



## bcraun (Aug 17, 2011)

My 4 year old is getting too big for the Costco playhouse that is currently in our yard. She loves the darn thing, but it's tome for her to move into a bigger place.

I've been looking for plans to build a Dr. Seuss style playhouse. I've found places that sell the 'crooked' playhouses, but no luck finding any plans.

Vnyone have any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## GearWorksguy (Aug 30, 2011)

www.kidscrookedhouse.com I looked at the site and they have a lot of ideas. You might contact them to see if they would sell you plans you could use. 

I would say that you could also take some standard plans and modify them some. It looks like a lot of work for a house that your daughter will outgrow.....

Editorial here.... My kids are in their late teens and 20's... As they aged they stopped wanting cutesy things that they would have to explain to their friends. So a thought to consider (as the parent) is to design the playhouse in a way that will not need to be explained to others. As the kids get older they want more and more to conform; this is not a bad thing since it is how kids get along in life...

I should also say that you might want to consider resale value of your "house" and have a more traditional playhouse that you could either sell when the time is right or leave for the next owners of your house... Just a thought...... 

End of editorial....

I hope this helps.........


----------



## CabinJack (Jan 2, 2012)

*Crooked Playhouse*

I too looked high and low for crooked playhouse plans - and ended up developing my own. I built a playhouse for an under-privileged 11-year old neighbor girl. One stipulation was that when she outgrew it, it could function as a tool shed; so the back wall of the house is plumb - and has a 6' tall 25" wide door for adults and lawnmowers, etc.

Here are a couple pics. I don't have formal plans, but if you're interested, let me know and I'll put together some plans for you.

CabinJack


----------



## MMCCULLERS (Dec 12, 2012)

*Wanted to Build Multi-Funtional Crooked Playhouse*

I am looking to build my daughter the same type of crooked playhouse you described that could function as a tool shed when she outgrows it. I think this is brilliant and could use help with some plans if you have something you could share. Any help with this Christmas project will be greatly appreciated by all.

Thanks

Mike


----------

